# hi there



## twinnie (Apr 4, 2010)

hi found out i was expecting couple of weeks ago i am at least 11 weeks pregant and i have a dating scan on the 12 th of this month little bit about myself i have got 2 kids one when i wasn'st diabetic one when i was 
bit worried as this as come as a big shock i am 30 years old 
but at least this time i have this forum looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats twinnie although ive known a while haha, good luck for the 12th hun x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!  That is great news.  30 is not that old at all, I will be 36 when my little one arrives and I am planning another after that (assuming I get through this pregnancy with my sanity in tact).  How have you been keeping?  Hope you have not been feeling too sick.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 4, 2010)

Just saw your post in the pub, have you had to have your tablets stopped due to the pregnancy?


----------



## twinnie (Apr 4, 2010)

i am on insulin humanlog and lantus  but i was allso on creon to help my pancreas and on painkillers for scan tissue and anti depression tablets so all three of them have stop untill i see my consultant after my scan so i have just started to feel myself again


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations Vickie!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 4, 2010)

aww congratulations  

I was on Humalog and Lantus throughout my pregnancy (grace going to be 5 weeks on tuesday) and she was born healthy and a fairly decent weight (5lb8) 
and I had ups and downs with the whole experience  
I hope I am able to help you as well if you need advice etc because I feel like you guys helped me when I needed it so would be nice to return the favour  xxx


----------



## Hazel (Apr 4, 2010)

Best wishes on the pregnancy

Hopefully we could meet up if there is ever another Glasgow meet


----------



## twinnie (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## bev (Apr 4, 2010)

What lovely news Twinnie! I thought you had gone quiet! Another lovely baby to look forward to!Bev x


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations twinnie! Good luck with the scan and let us know how it goes xx


----------



## twinnie (Apr 5, 2010)

just wanted to say thank you for all your kind messages 
i will report back after my scan i cant wait . just found out i am seeing the same consultant again which is good as the care i got while expecting my son {5 years ago} was brilliant so that has eased my worry a bit
so far fingers crossed not much sickness


----------



## tabbicles (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats Twinnie! I am also 30, and also have my 12 week scan on the 12th!! Am crossing evrything as I m/c last year before I could have my scan


----------

